# Apologize for board flakiness



## Semper Fidelis

Hopefully it's resolved. Let me know about more problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I am having trouble with the search function. Keeps giving me an error.


----------



## Edward

Thanks. I got errors a couple of times, but you either stayed on top of the problem, or it resolved itself. I decided to not say anything until today in case you had other things you needed to do over the weekend. And there was always a chance that it was on my end with what I do with my browsers. 

Thanks for your hard work keeping things going.


----------



## Ed Walsh

Still don't know how to donate. Is it working now? Will the ones I already made show up?
I don't want to carry the whole month.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Ed Walsh said:


> Still don't know how to donate. Is it working now? Will the ones I already made show up?
> I don't want to carry the whole month.


I am in the same boat, Ed. We are investigating.


----------



## jw

I use cologne and bathe at least once a month. Everything's workin' right for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Ed Walsh said:


> Still don't know how to donate. Is it working now? Will the ones I already made show up?
> I don't want to carry the whole month.


Ed - Donate has been down due to some problems I figured out with respect to PHP handlers and the like. It's working now. I do not have a bunch of "back charges" and you'd get a receipt right away if successful.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am having trouble with the search function. Keeps giving me an error.


The Elasticsearch node is back up now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw

@Berean (brother. Norm) - "Informative." 

I couldn't "like" your rating, or I woulda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Semper Fidelis said:


> Ed - Donate has been down due to some problems I figured out with respect to PHP handlers and the like. It's working now. I do not have a bunch of "back charges" and you'd get a receipt right away if successful.


Just made by third attempt this month. While I get a notice on the page that the payment has been received I do not see it being shown in the donation widget.


----------



## JimmyH

I had tried Friday and it showed successful, but nothing debited out of my account. Just tried again and success. This time it registers.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Just made by third attempt this month. While I get a notice on the page that the payment has been received I do not see it being shown in the donation widget.


Are you getting the Stripe popup? There ought to be a Pay with Stripe thing that comes up. It's a script that runs on the site but is otherwise protected from any server side traffic. You're actually going through a Stripe checkout process and it's not working?


----------



## JimmyH

As noted above, on Friday it showed the green light with the white check mark, as if it had been successful, but it was not. Today it went through the same process but this time I got an email confirmation that the payment has gone through. I suppose if a person doesn't get the email from 'Websitemaven' the payment is probably not completed.

EDIT; I see the total shown on the screen is $10.00 but if you click 'donate' and see the entries my donation registers correctly @ $20.00. So it is still apparently suffering from some sort of glitch.


----------



## Berean

Joshua said:


> I couldn't "like" your rating, or I woulda.



Miss the old thumb, eh Josh?






Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh

Joshua said:


> I use cologne and bathe at least once a month. Everything's workin' right for me.



We've been waiting for these comments! Ha ha!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

JimmyH said:


> As noted above, on Friday it showed the green light with the white check mark, as if it had been successful, but it was not. Today it went through the same process but this time I got an email confirmation that the payment has gone through. I suppose if a person doesn't get the email from 'Websitemaven' the payment is probably not completed.
> 
> EDIT; I see the total shown on the screen is $10.00 but if you click 'donate' and see the entries my donation registers correctly @ $20.00. So it is still apparently suffering from some sort of glitch.


Thanks for pointing this out. There's something going on based on a $10 transaction that was refused by Stripe but then seemed to take over the Total Donated. Total should be $120 and I'm investigating with the plugin author.


----------



## JimmyH

I just sent a PM with a screenshot that may be helpful.


----------



## Edward

I had to do some emergency computer maintenance this evening which required me to re-log into the various sites that I usually have on automatic login with Firefox. The Login Button on PB didn't work - multiple clicks and no response. I right clicked and selected 'open in a new tab' and that took me to a page where I could open a new account or log in, at which point everything worked normally. It could be a 'just me' issue (I've mentioned before I layer blockers on top of blockers in my Firefox browser) but you might want to watch to see if others have problems, and if so, give them this work-around. And if no one else complains, just assume it was something I did.


----------



## JimmyH

Edward said:


> I had to do some emergency computer maintenance this evening which required me to re-log into the various sites that I usually have on automatic login with Firefox. The Login Button on PB didn't work - multiple clicks and no response. I right clicked and selected 'open in a new tab' and that took me to a page where I could open a new account or log in, at which point everything worked normally. It could be a 'just me' issue (I've mentioned before I layer blockers on top of blockers in my Firefox browser) but you might want to watch to see if others have problems, and if so, give them this work-around. And if no one else complains, just assume it was something I did.


Seems in order to reply to this thread I had to click 'more options.'
I run Linux Mint 17.1 at present with Mozilla Firefox my main browser. I also use Chrome when I have issues of sites not working on Firefox. Sometimes a site will work on one and not the other.
A friend who is a systems admin on Unix and Linux systems taught me to network on my computer and I have another login named 'test' with it's own password.
When I run into situations like your login difficulty I logout as Jimmy, and login again as 'test.' If my problems are solved on the alternate login I know that it is a glitch within my regular login. Clear the cache, what have you, may solve the issue.


----------



## Edward

JimmyH said:


> I run Linux Mint 17.1 at present with Mozilla Firefox my main browser. I also use Chrome when I have issues of sites not working on Firefox.



Thanks. I'm still on Win7 on this computer. I had Firefox issues before the transition of board software and use Brave as my alternate browser for PB. Good point about alternate IDs. There are 4 logon IDs on this computer. I didn't think to use one of the alternates. I have 5 browsers on this computer, with different levels of security and blockers and I usually just switch browsers when I have issues.


----------

